# Door Hinge Right Or Wrong Way ?



## jedmc571 (10 Feb 2010)

Hello, 

I'm in the process of hanging some internal doors, and something crosed my mind :? 

On a butt hinge, their are 3 legs on one side, and 2 on the other, is their a particular way round you should attach them to the door / frame ?

I know it's a bt of a bone question, it's just curiosity 

BW'm putting the 3 legs on the frame, it sor of felt right 

Cheers

Jed


----------



## Dibs-h (10 Feb 2010)

Ah - see what you mean,







never paid it any attention. Usually gone with them so that if they have any logo\writing - it's the right way up when looking at it. Be interesting to see what folk do.


----------



## aesmith (10 Feb 2010)

Three on the frame.


----------



## superunknown (10 Feb 2010)

I'm a 3 on the frame kinda guy too, just the way I was taught and have always done it since.


----------



## joinerb (10 Feb 2010)

yeah three on the frame for me too was how i was taught, would be interested to know if there is a reason though?!


----------



## woodguy7 (10 Feb 2010)

Sorry to be the odd 1 out, but it always had to be 3 on the door. In big trouble if i ever did it the other way. Never asked why though :?


----------



## Lester Burnham (10 Feb 2010)

I was taught three on the frame, strength on that side being more appropriate. Didnt question the logic at the time.


----------



## chippy1970 (10 Feb 2010)

Ditto thats what I was taught 3 on the frame.


----------



## Oryxdesign (10 Feb 2010)

Most to the post is correct.


----------



## joiner_sim (10 Feb 2010)

3 on the frame. The flappy bit always should go on the swinging part!


----------



## awkwood (10 Feb 2010)

i'm gonna have to different 
I was taught two on the door


----------



## Jake (10 Feb 2010)

awkwood":3lp8ioyn said:


> i'm gonna have to different
> I was taught two on the door



That's not too different!


----------



## jedmc571 (10 Feb 2010)

ok so we're all right :wink: 

But Why ?

Jed


----------



## SeanG (11 Feb 2010)

And make sure that what ever way round you fit them that the pin can't drop out


----------



## Racers (11 Feb 2010)

Hi,

No matter which way round one knuckle is un-used for suporting the weight, so it shoudn't matter, may be its just tradition?


Pete


----------



## lurker (11 Feb 2010)

Racers":3aj9tkup said:


> Hi,
> 
> No matter which way round one knuckle is un-used for suporting the weight, so it shoudn't matter, may be its just tradition?
> 
> Pete



I don't agree, not sure if I can explain my reasoning (or even if its valid)

Assuming you fit three on the frame
And then put all your weight on the hung door
The pin is protected from horizontal stress by the top knuckle


----------



## LocalOak (11 Feb 2010)

I don't think that's right. The weight is felt equally by both halves of the hinge and I can't see anything that is going to make the weight asymmetric.

Whichever side of the hinge you pull on, the effect is to try and separate the two parts of the hinge. Even if you pull down on the door side of the hinge, the effect is still to attempt to twist the hinge apart. The pin will be resisting the same force regardless which side is being pulled. The hinge doesn't "know" that one side is anchored to an immovable frame and the other to a moveable door, it just resists the forces attempting to separate the two halves.

I suspect it is convention and there is no good physical reason for putting the hinge around one way or another.


----------



## aesmith (11 Feb 2010)

My "logic" is that the moving part should be the lighter part, all other things being equal.


----------



## LocalOak (11 Feb 2010)

aesmith":242erjya said:


> My "logic" is that the moving part should be the lighter part, all other things being equal.



That makes sense, but the difference is going to be miniscule.


----------



## Racers (11 Feb 2010)

Hi,

The weight of the door is only suported by 2 surfaces in the hinge either way up. 
Think about a hinge with two knuckles on each side, it you add another one to the top its not surporting any weight.


Pete


----------



## jedmc571 (11 Feb 2010)

All this over a hinge :lol: 

Here's another one.........

What determines the depth you set the leaf into the door / frame ?

I always did the thickness of the leaf, however I'm told its half the depth of the barrel ?

Again, I only came across this today as the hinges I'm using have a much larger barrel than standard ( ball bearing type ) and I never accounted for it, leaving the Grand canyon between the door and frame :roll: 

Cheers

Jed


----------



## speed (11 Feb 2010)

with baring hinges if you open the leafs alittle so they are parrellel then you need to gauge centre of the gap, if you know what i mean


----------



## woodguy7 (11 Feb 2010)

Keep the 2 leafs parallel & set your gauge from the outside of 1 leaf to the inside of the other leaf. If the thickness of the leaf is 2 to 3mm thick then that will be the perfect amount to sink into the door. Hang the door & when happy with it, mark round the front of the leaf with a sharp knife & remove the door. Chisel from nothing to the thickness of the leaf in the door post. The amount chiseled from the door will be the gauged line up to the leaf thickness. Not an easy thing to explain but this method does work.
If you use the ball bearing hinges, when the 2 leafs are parallel, the gap inbetween is usually spot on for clearance meaning that you just have to fit both leafs flush.
Hope this makes some kind of sense.

Woodguy


----------



## dannykaye (11 Feb 2010)

Racers":bn68q1jv said:


> Hi,
> 
> The weight of the door is only suported by 2 surfaces in the hinge either way up.
> Think about a hinge with two knuckles on each side, it you add another one to the top its not surporting any weight.
> ...



but think about turning moment then the top segment helps support the door, its 2 surfaces only if the force is straight up/down, as the centre of gravity is not in line with the hinges the three should be to the post not the door IYSWIM


----------

